# Best Thrown Weapons for Marauder Horsemen



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

I often use a group of Marauder Horsemen to shoot at the flanks/rear of my opponent's line. I have always run them with Throwing Axes; however, I have been wondering if Throwing spears might be better. As they are both Quick to Fire it seems to come down to whether +1Str is worth losing 6" range and paying +1 point?

Axes wound better up to T5 and have -1AS so seem better against most troops; however they are almost always going to be at long range even if my manoeuvring can get them in place.

Does anyone have any thoughts/experiences?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I tend to leave the thrown weapons at home, if only because I forget about them. It's not like there's other meaningful shooting that you can bring to the army. That being said, I prefer the throwing spears when I do remember them. Since the BS is already sort of lacking, that -1 to hit for long range with the axes means you probably only hit once or twice out of a whole fist full of shots. If you can hit three or four times out of ten shots, though, your odds of actually killing enough to make a difference in a combat or just covering the cost of the spears.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> Since the BS is already sort of lacking, that -1 to hit for long range with the axes means you probably only hit once or twice out of a whole fist full of shots. If you can hit three or four times out of ten shots, though, your odds of actually killing enough to make a difference in a combat or just covering the cost of the spears.


I see your point and it was one of the reasons I am seeking thoughts as I am not sure if to hit/to wound is the best measure.

At 3-6" the chance to hit balances out against the chance to wound at T4 targets so against most unarmoured infantry spears appear better. However, assuming light armour an axe seems slightly better from T3.

My math-fu is not feeling up to looking at 5 shots or factoring in probabilities of particular combinations of toughness and armour.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

The benefit of the longer range comes into play big time with bait and flee tactics and redirection tactics. I find that the low LD of savage orcs and khorne marauder infantry and certain other frenzied models makes then vulnerable to being pulled out of position and baited into exposing flanks or being pulled out of position. This is especially true when those units are outside of the LD of the general or BSB, which can often happen later in the batle (especially if the BSB is killed). The ability to get within 12", induce a charge and then successfully flee is important for fast cav. The ability to shoot and comfortably flee is big. Also, since march blocking is less important now, the ability to stay farther away from a unit's flank and shoot or harass can be a big benefit. 

Also, on redirection, having the unit placed so that it blocks a charge against something you want to protect but gives the horsemen a chance to flee away at an angle, can be huge. In one recent instance, I got the opponent to not charge at all because he did not want to pull his bloodletters out of position and expose their flanks (reducing his supporting attacks and taking away his rank bonus if my infantry charged). 

Ordinarly, one would take the +1S over the +1 to hit in close combat, however, when one is already hitting on 5's or 6's with shooting, that +1 to hit difference due to longer range with javs may be more important against units with T2 to T4 and armour saves of 5+ or 6+. Also, there are times when moving within range is not possible or practical with a 6" range and is possible and practical with a 12" range. Thus, the difference between not shooting and shooting can be worthwhile. 

Finally, in the case of marauder horsemen, one pays twice as many points for throwing axes than for spears to gain that +1 S bonus and lose half the range with both throwing weapons having quick to strike. 

Realize that hitting on 6's, after long range and moving, means only one hit for a unit of 6 horsemen. Even if the target has only T3 and 5+ AS, the probability of an unsaved wound from a hit is only 33.3% for a javelin. Thus, you really need three rounds of shooting at long range and moving for javelins to pay for themselves (considering the cost of a clan rat with shield or dark elf spearman with shield) unless you are going after special units that are as easily killed but cost more due to their greater shooting or combat effectiveness (like other fast cavalry, archers or crossbowmen, witch elves, or bloodletters).


----------



## Majere613 (Oct 14, 2008)

I go with Throwing Spears because not only are they cheaper, but they can be thrown from more than 8" away, meaning I don't have to test LD for the March moves. In terms of their effectiveness, I tend to use them to kebab high-value targets like Skaven Weapon Teams, or as olderplayer says, other Fast Cavalry. (Small units of Dark Riders really don't like that, in my experience)
For seasoning, add Flaming Sword of Rhuin to improve their chances of scoring wounds, and/or a character with the Mark of Slaanesh on a Steed with the Stream of Corruption reward. One shot of that bad boy into the flank of a fat unit, and all the spears need to do is pick off the stunned survivors


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

olderplayer said:


> The benefit of the longer range comes into play big time with bait and flee tactics and redirection tactics.... since march blocking is less important now, the ability to stay farther away from a unit's flank and shoot or harass can be a big benefit.


Excellent thoughts



Majere613 said:


> ...they can be thrown from more than 8" away, meaning I don't have to test LD for the March moves.


Good point.



Majere613 said:


> For seasoning, add Flaming Sword of Rhuin to improve their chances of scoring wounds, and/or a character with the Mark of Slaanesh on a Steed with the Stream of Corruption reward.


I run my sorcerers marked so Fire is unlikely; however, I do have a Slaanesh Hero that I could finish building.


----------

